# My EDC



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

You Tube is full of EDC videos. And this is mine:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You don't find carrying 2 slingshots a bit of overkill?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

It was a relief to see the poleaxe.

I was worried the excitement might be too much for you!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I never leave home without my periscope and party whistle.


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks guys 

Yep; two slingshots was a little exaggerated.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

At first I thought you where serious. Than than you pulled out the screwdriver. I imagine walking would be very difficult with that and a polaxe in your pants

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

That alone was difficult to stand :wacko:


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Timpa said:


> That alone was difficult to stand :wacko:


Lol I'm not gonna lie it was very amusing. I like the 80s Walkman too

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks!

I have so many C-casettes, that I could still use Walkman.


----------

